# F-15E accuracy questions.



## desktopaviator (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey there. I just finished my first model, the P-51 mustang "beautiful doll" kit from Revell. It wasn't too challenging and I wanted to start an F-15E. I was hoping some insight to these questions:


Which F-15E kits are solid in a 1/48 or 1/72 scale? Any brands I should avoid?

What colors should I pick for the body of the F-15E? It seems to me a dark grey with teal but Im not sure on the specifics and I hope someone out there is.

Thats it. Huge thanks!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a link that will start you on your research:
http://www.cybermodeler.com/aircraft/f-15/f-15_all.shtml


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell's F-15E is by far the best E hands down, in 1/48 scale. Unlike the other Revell F-15 kits, which are the old Monogram kit (not bad but not stellar) their E is a newish tool and is quite well done. It was also done as the Strike Eagle from the ground up, and not converted from an F-15A etc.

The Revell kit has been sold in several packaging, including Pro Modeller, Revell Germany and plain old Revell. The Pro Modeller kit has a nice set of underwing stores. Sadly the Revell and Revell Germany issues have no weapons provided, but you can get those from a Hasegawa 1/48 bomb set. The basic Revell kit is still the best weapons or not.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The F-15E is painted overall Gunship Gray FS36118, available in testors' model master line.
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=TS1723


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

For reference pics, hit the USAF photo site and put F-15E into the search box:
http://www.af.mil/photos/mediagallery.asp


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The E has been used in different schemes so you arent limited to overall grey... and the IDF uses them in a cool camouflage.


----------



## desktopaviator (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the great replies. I think it is the gunship grey I'm looking for. I'd like to replicate the F-15e found here: ww w.air-attack.com/images/single/823/An-F-15E-Strike-eagle-conducts-a-mission-over-Afghanistan-2.ht ml

Note: I can't yet post URLs so remove the space in www and html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, all the USAF Es are indeed plain Gunship Gray. The Israeli plane is an F-15I, which is of course _based _on the E. The only E I know of that wasn't just Gunship Gray was the single prototype, which was in Euro-1 lizard camo.


----------

